# LadyZ - welcome her !



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

All welcome LadyZ to the boards, she has new account and needs to be validated before she can post.

A lot of ya met her @ Kaboo the other week, hope she will do that soon as she gets home from slave heaven.


Make her feel welcome, and be gentle, or ill cry


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Will us posting make her feel validated, then?

*waves*

Hello LadyZ, I'm the mad, hairy one you met the other night.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

*Prepares for best welcome*

alright 

*nods*


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

LO Lady Z,you coing to the end of May meet up / Ashton Court etc etc ?


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

She will be (not told her how messy it gets cos its my birthday), but i guess  she will know, as shes seen the states I get in when its NOT my birthday.


We both will be at the Entity night @ Lakota Thursday if anyones coming ?


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> We both will be at the Entity night @ Lakota Thursday if anyones coming ?




Off to the Ukraine mate!


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> LO Lady Z,you coing to the end of May meet up / Ashton Court etc etc ?



Sounds like fun!! Im in!!


HI ALL!!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

welcome.  You'll never leave.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

she be lucky to get near my pc @ home to post..always on World of Warcraft !


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello   

*munkeeunit waves*


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> she be lucky to get near my pc @ home to post..always on World of Warcraft !



Thats VERY true!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

you wait til the expansion comes out this summer !



(oo domestic take shelter everyone)


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> you wait til the expansion comes out this summer !
> 
> 
> 
> (oo domestic take shelter everyone)




You more than likely wont hear from me in the summer!!


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

Domestic aside, how is everyone?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> welcome.  You'll never leave.


Careful, or Fizzer'll restart the "Hotel California" thread  

Welcome to the flock / pride / mob / colony / "oo arr" (  ) of B&SW Urbanites LadyZ

.


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Careful, or Fizzer'll restart the "Hotel California" thread
> 
> Welcome to the flock / pride / mob / colony / "oo arr" (  ) of B&SW Urbanites LadyZ
> 
> .



Im guessing thats thread thats not wanting to be re-started then?

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladyz I said hello to you in the car park just before Kabu....I'm not offically a Bristolian but as of today I am an honary and familial one so feel I can say hello and welcome


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 12, 2006)

ello ladyz

I think i briefly saw you at Kaboo before wandering off looking lost. Enjoy Urban and i hope to speak properly at Ashton Court


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello LadyZ!


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

welcome welcome


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

willkommen


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 13, 2006)

Ty for nice welcome for her, I am introducing her gradually to the clubbing scene I have made my home and will never give up !

* *she now knows now she is Urbanized she is here forever !  *


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks all, I look forward getting to know you all and meeting you at the end of May!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

Hiya sweetheart!

<waves at LadyZ>

Whats this end of May thing? Are you not coming to Lakotas next sat?


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 17, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Hiya sweetheart!
> 
> <waves at LadyZ>
> 
> Whats this end of May thing? Are you not coming to Lakotas next sat?



Ashton Court isnt that end may time?

Lakota was that the one sat just gone......15th? Didnt go.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2006)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> Ashton Court isnt that end may time?
> 
> Lakota was that the one sat just gone......15th? Didnt go.



No Lakota is this Saturday...erm ...I think?

I think JTG has a thread with somehting about it on there...unless I'm imagining it...quite possible with my head these days   

I'll check it out.


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I think I know which one on 21st??

We were going to go but someone has crappy shifts so dont think going anymore.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup working til 9pm Friday and back in office 8am Saturday ¬!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it ont the friday then? I thought it was saturday...still haven't looked it up yet


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 17, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Is it ont the friday then? I thought it was saturday...still haven't looked it up yet



Yeah think its the Friday.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

The one JTG is on about is Saturday sweetie


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2006)

*5 rooms*   

At least they don't have the nerve to call them "arenas"    

.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

shes getting confused with Delerium hardcore night @ Lakota on Friday that Id die / kill to go to !


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

yep thats a full 5 rooms. . . 


Oh and the hardcore room doubles as a creche


I off course will be in room 4 . . .all night. . .next to the speakers.



Please wheel me out when liquid starts coming out of my nose


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

ok so if i went id be in the CRECHE

cheecky fucker !


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

DONT throw yer toys out of the pram young man


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

Why not, didnt get the job i went for, work is the biggest pile of shit ever

Dont know wheather to take up the offer of joining a dance group and to top it all i cant fucking go to the CRECHE Friday or Saturday !

SO


YES I WILL THROW MY TOYS !


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

you'll have nothing to play with then


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> you'll have nothing to play with then



me!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

mind i dont throw u out of cot aswell !

(mind you id get some DUVET if i did)


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> mind i dont throw u out of cot aswell !
> 
> (mind you id get some DUVET if i did)



Yeah yeah whatever!! If I recall its normally me fighting for the duvet!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

eh after clubbing on the comedown sofa infront of tv WHO ALWAYS steals the post clubbing duvet.


BTW might try it on sat !


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

thats only because someone sits up and watches TV while the other is led down!!

Anyway I always offer the duvet.......blokes!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> thats only because someone sits up and watches TV while the other is led down!!
> 
> Anyway I always offer the duvet.......blokes!!




yeah cos im speeding me tits off like init, u up for sat if we do it so low budget we walk there ? JKust call me ext so u dont have to talk to customers just me !


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

It yer gonna have a tiff keep it to PM's PUUUUULLLLLEEEEEZZZZ


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2006)

Just got insight into On the fly and LadyZ's domestic arrangements.  Can you let me know what kind of duvet cover you have?  How often is it changed and what tog rating..then I'll feel I have all the info required for the moment.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

so its all 3 under the duvet Z me and the sparkle !

indian design, often 13.5 


anything else LOL


----------



## Cadmus (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome.

The Naked Urbanites Thread is that way ----->


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

Wha hoo which way?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> so its all 3 under the duvet Z me and the sparkle !
> 
> indian design, often 13.5
> 
> ...




erm no...twas just being nosey like seeing as you were giving us so much info anyways.


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> erm no...twas just being nosey like seeing as you were giving us so much info anyways.




TEASE !

 


just u wait til i see you


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> TEASE !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<runs and hides behind Bombscare>


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

eh what why u get him involved ill have to hide behind fizzer now !


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

What about me

*sob sob*


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 19, 2006)

i know babe but bombs scared of fizzer LOL


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 19, 2006)

Ill stand in the middle and make sure theres no cheating!!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> i know babe but bombs scared of fizzer LOL





You reckon ?

What you mean to say is that you think my love for her will soften the growl


----------



## Isambard (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm loving that flyer, really good.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 21, 2006)

That flyer is cool


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 21, 2006)

i want to go want to go want to go want to go...


may have to rob teh 7-11 near me


----------



## Isambard (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone up my luvvers?


----------

